

The 94 Percent Solution - MykalMorton
http://www.cringely.com/2010/03/the-94-percent-solution/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ICringely+%28I%2C+Cringely%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
hunterjrj
At the risk of sounding pedantic, am I the only one who cringes when a
professional journalist uses the word "automagically"?

